# Different type of cherry shrimp?



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I've been looking to find some red cherry shrimp and i've notice some cherry shrimp have a stripe down the middle of their back. Are they a different type of cherry shrimp?


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

There are no different variations to the Red Cherry Shrimp, it's all the same species. The white stripe that you are seeing is apart of a female RCS's trait (So basically telling you it is a female).


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok, thanks. I like the look of the striped ones, that's why I asked 
I'm going to get some rcs soon.


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

Your welcome.
And Good luck with your RCS.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Adult females are dark red, males are generally transparent with a little red color peppered on the exoskeleton. There are a few different variations of cherry shrimp colors, some have been selectively bred while others are just random lines.


----------

